# Machen protektoren sinn?



## pierrobmx (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
meine frage ist, ob protektoren beim dirten (ja mit bmx) sinn machen? ich hatte gestern einen sturz bei dem ich ziemlich unsanft auf dem rücken landete. Aus diesem grund die frage, ob denn protektoren bei dirten mit tables, doubles usw. sprüngen mit ca. 2m flughöhe sinn machen? 

ride on

Pierro


----------



## Innsbruuucker (17. November 2013)

Protektoren machen immer Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (17. November 2013)

Fahre 26" Comp Trial und bin heute bei einem eigentlich einfachen Stund nach hinten
vom Bike abgesprungen, gestolpert und auf den Rücken geknallt und volle Kanne mit dem Hinterkopf auf den Asphalt aufgeschlagen. Sah krass aus, mir ist aber dank Helm 0,0 passiert. Der Schrecken war da aber ich spüre nichts. Alles in bester Ordnung. Wir haben uns später über das Thema unterhalten. Nun ob man mit Rückenprotektor etc fährt ist das eine, jedoch gibt es 3 Dinge was Schutzausrüstung angehen, die ich persönlich als absolutes MUSS sehe.

*Handschuhe =* Grip / Kontrolle
*Schiebeinschützer =* Keine Löcher durch die Pedale im Bein auch wenn das cool ausieht
*Helm =* ist wie ohne Sicherheitsgurt im Auto. Wenns schief geht, will keiner wissen ob man das eigentlich schon nutzen oder anziehen wollte. Dann ist es zu spät und im Elysium kennt niemand den coolness Faktor.

Sicher jeder wie er mag und kann, aber wenn man weiß, man ist gegen das Gröbste geschützt, dann fahre ich freier und unbeklemmter.


Frohes nichtstürzen.


----------



## pierrobmx (18. November 2013)

mit helm und handschuhen fahr ich sowieso. Ich weis nurnich ob es jetzt sinn macht, da ich ja noch wachse usw...


----------



## Mulholland (18. November 2013)

pierrobmx schrieb:


> mit helm und handschuhen fahr ich sowieso. Ich weis nurnich ob es jetzt sinn macht, da ich ja noch wachse usw...



Es macht immer sinn ! 

Auch als Junior kannst du sehr schwer stürzen und dir übelst weh tun.Was interessieren da ein paar Euro, denn soviel kostet eine solide Schutzausrüstung nicht, wenn du gelähmt, behindert oder tot bist ? Sicher krasse Beispiele, die aber oft genug im Jahr Realität sind.Es gibt auch bei diversen Protektoren Modelle die mehrere Grössen abkönnen und somit einen gewissen Zeitraum mitwachsen.

Gruss


----------



## dorfmann (18. November 2013)

pierrobmx schrieb:


> mit helm und handschuhen fahr ich sowieso. Ich weis nurnich ob es jetzt sinn macht, da ich ja noch wachse usw...



Alternativ könntest du auch mit dem biken aufhören, bist du ausgewachsen bist


----------



## pierrobmx (18. November 2013)

okey, ja schwer stürzen kann man immer... eigentlich hasst du ja recht  danke  evtl. noch gute protektorenvorschläge? vorallem rücken oder ne protektorenjacke? sollte einigermaßen was taugen, aber jetz auch nich an die 100 euro kosten . @dorfmann, ja klar ich hör jetz, wo ich mir im sommer n gescheites bike geholt hab auf?! 

greez  pierre


----------



## Mulholland (18. November 2013)

Naja du fährst BMX ? 

Also ne Protektorenjacke würde ich ja ein wenig für übertrieben halten.
BMX würde ich empfehlen...

Helm - *hast du*
Handschuhe - *hast du*
Schienbeinschutz 
Ellenbogenschutz evtl
Rückenschutz

Schienbein und Ellenbogen würde ich mal bei Six Six one oder Fox schauen.
Oneal und co haben da auch gute Sachen im Programm. Das kostet echt nicht die Welt ist aber für dein Leben als Sportler wichtig. Rückenprotektor bin ich auch noch am schauen für die heftigeren Stunts. Will nix steifes sondern eher was, was man einfach bei bedarf schnell übers T Shirt ziehen kann und dann wieder ebenso schnell aus. Dies bzgl muss ich auch noch schauen. Melde mich wieder...


Edit:
Für Rücken eben was gefunden. Mir zu klobig aber nicht so verkehrt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/trendbasis-R...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item2569342076


----------



## pierrobmx (19. November 2013)

okey  danke


----------



## R.C. (20. November 2013)

pierrobmx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine frage ist, ob protektoren beim dirten (ja mit bmx) sinn machen? ich hatte gestern einen sturz bei dem ich ziemlich unsanft auf dem rücken landete. Aus diesem grund die frage, ob denn protektoren bei dirten mit tables, doubles usw. sprüngen mit ca. 2m flughöhe sinn machen?



Das kannst nur du selbst wissen. Du wirst moeglicherweise unbeweglicher bei den Tricks, andererseits ist man ganz frueher sogar mit MX-Panzer gesprungen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. November 2013)

Ob man Schienbeinschoner in jedem Fall braucht .... aber Knieschoner sind Pflicht! Am Knie kann sehr schnell was kaputtgehen, was NIE wieder heilt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ob man Schienbeinschoner in jedem Fall braucht ....



Ich hätte sie vor zwei Wochen gebraucht:




Bloody Sunday von niconj auf Flickr

Vor zweit Tagen bin ich mit Schonern gefahren, hatte einen ähnlich unsanften Abstieg von den Flats und habe nichts gemerkt.

Nico.


----------



## dorfmann (21. November 2013)

bahh is ja eklich , wieso hab ich hier nur hingeklickt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. November 2013)

Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man ein bissl blutet oder ob z.B. die Kniescheibe gebrochen ist und der Knorpel somit schwer geschädigt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man ein bissl blutet oder ob z.B. die Kniescheibe gebrochen ist und der Knorpel somit schwer geschädigt.



Stimmt. Bei mir hat es nur ein wenig geblutet. Ich fahr aber auch nicht solche Sachen wo ich größere Protektoren brauchen könnte. Beim vom TE angegebenen Dirt wäre das schon eine Überlegung wert.

Nico.


----------



## Omegar (26. Dezember 2013)

Knie- und Schienbeinschoner machen immer Sinn, da mit nicht viel passiert und es ohne immer schmerzt! Helm ist eh Pflicht.


----------



## Mulholland (26. Dezember 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei mir hat es nur ein wenig geblutet. *Ich fahr aber auch nicht solche Sachen wo ich größere Protektoren brauchen könnte.* Beim vom TE angegebenen Dirt wäre das schon eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Nico.



Sorry Nico aber das fett markierte ist Schwachsinn. ( Nix gehen dich persönlich ! ) 

Ich hatte mal vor 6 Monaten einen lächerlichen Crash. Bin bei nem BWH vom Pedal gerutscht. Vom Bordstein....
Das Pedal riss mir kräftige Furchen in den hinteren Oberschenkel. Der linke Oberschenkel war dunkellilablaurosa usw vom
Aufprall auf den Reifen. Sicher schaft man so einen Crash niemals bewusst. Was ich damit sagen will ist eben, dass wäre ich
mit dem Schienbein gegen das Pedal geknallt, dann hätte das sicher genäht etc gehört. Wenn ich die ganzen Crashvideos 
sehe und die daraus resultierenden Verletzungen die sich an diversen Körperteilen zugetragen haben auf Grund von keinen
Protektoren, dann habe ich dafür keinerlei Mitleid. Ob es uncool ist mit Helm zu fahren oder nicht trendy aussieht sich
mit Protektoren vor Verletzungen zu schützen muss jeder für sich wissen. Ich beurteile den fahrerischen Skill und nicht
das optische Erscheinungsbild. Es gab in unzähligen Sportarten schön tödliche Verletzungen obwohl das richtige Pros waren.

Also alles in allem kann ich nur sagen...

*Protektoren = SINNVOLL*

Ein Restrisiko lässt sich nie ausschließen aber minimieren.
Die Zeit die man fürs nachdenken über Sinn und Unsinn von Protektoren benötigt, investiere ich lieber ins Training.

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pierrobmx (27. Dezember 2013)

Mir gehts nur um die Kohle. Ich mein wieviel Kohle hatt ein 15 jähriger?! son protektorenset kostet halt dann schon an die 100-200 mücken. dass is das problem


----------



## corra (27. Dezember 2013)

find ich schon traurig wenn das wohlbefinden der kinder den eltern / oma / verwanten nichtmal 200 bis 400 euro wert sind ! sollte mann mal drüber nachdenken

rücken panzer , knie schienbein , handschuh , helm , ellenbogen , sollte grade in der anfangszeit am mann sein und wenn nicht unbedingt troylee oder so draufstehen muss ist das auch für unter 200 zu machen


----------



## Mulholland (27. Dezember 2013)

@*pierrobmx*

Als Krüppel kostest du der Verwandschaft und Allgemeinheit unter Umständen hundert tausende.
Es geht doch nur ums Prinzip und die Milchmädchenrechnung geht nicht auf. Das Bike kostet auch keine
100 Euro oder ? Wenn ich dann die nötige Schutzausrüstung nicht habe würde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.
Aus eigenem Interesse. Ich fang auch nicht Snowboard an ohne Schutzausrüstung etc.pp. Irgendwelche
Pseudopros, die bis heute nur Glück hatten und immer schön trendy ihre Videos gedreht haben, sind mit
grosser Sicherheit die falsche Referenz.

Ich kann es nur empfehlen und mehr nicht. Evtl sollte man die Meinung von uns auch mal den Eltern etc
vorlesen. Vielleicht denken sie dann auch anders darüber.

Grüsse


----------



## pierrobmx (31. Dezember 2013)

das wäre vielleicht keine schlechte idee, vielleicht zahlen sie mir dann mal was. Schreibt mal das schlimmste was euch so passiert ist beim biken. Ich fahre wie gesagt nicht weil irgendwelche affen auf yt ohne protektoren fahren ohne, sonder eben wegen der asche.


----------



## Mulholland (1. Januar 2014)

Naja ob das nötig ist ist die andere Frage. Ich denke, wenn Eltern sehen, dass man sich vernünftig beschäftigt und Radsport ist
vernünftig, dann sollte einem die nötige Schutzausrüstung anzuschaffen nicht stören. Der Sport ist natürlich nicht ohne Risiken,
jedoch sind diese wenn man sich Zeit zum lernen gibt nicht übermässig hoch, da man sich ja meist langsam fortbewegt. Ohne
Prellungen und Schürfwunden geht es nicht. Das kommt aber immer vor. Ob Fussball, Skaten etc.pp. Die schlimmsten Verletzungen
braucht man wohl nicht aufzählen, denn selbst beim Fussball sterben Leute. Ich denke einfach, dass du den Sport deinen Eltern
via Videos näher bringen solltest. Nicht unbedingt Crashvideos. Am besten Competition oder so, da man dort auch die Ernsthaftigkeit
des Spores erkennt. Das hat nicht das " Rowdyföair " wie beim Streetfahren ^^ Ich hoffe du kannst mir mental folgen ^^

Grüsse


----------



## pierrobmx (1. Januar 2014)

Jaja, ich kapier glaub ich schon was du meinst. einfach zeigen was ich fahre, sagen was passieren kann ohne protektoren. Ohne Prellungen und Schürfwunden gehts nicht, nein! Ausserdem gibt es niemanden der ohne Fehler fährt. Jedem passiert ein Fehler, und schwups, liegt man da. 

Grüße 

*EDIT* Frohes neues!


----------

